# [Solved] X non parte dopo aggiornamento di xf86-video-ati

## Luc484

Ciao a tutti! Ho veramente bisogno di un aiuto, ho provato per mesi a risolvere o magari ad attendere nuove versioni ma con tutte le nuove versioni ho lo stesso problema. Mesi fa ho anche provato a postare una domanda ma nessuno è riuscito a rispondermi. Con tutte le versioni xf86-video-ati > 6.6.3 X non si avvia più ed ho questo errore:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 enabled but has no modes

(EE) RADEON(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Ho dovuto bloccare tutte le versioni successive. Questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "vnc"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules/extensions"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option  "Protocol"     "Auto"

    Option  "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier     "HANNS.GHU196D"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

   HorizSync   80

   VertRefresh 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI7000"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "InternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI7000"

    Monitor     "HANNS.GHU196D"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Option         "BlankTime"         "10"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Nessuno ha qualche idea di cosa possa essere successo dalla versione precedente? Mi sta toccando bloccare sempre più pacchetti per problemi di dipendenze per via di questo problema.

Grazie mille per qualsiasi suggerimento!Last edited by Luc484 on Thu Nov 06, 2008 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Togli (commenta, meglio) quel modulepath (che non serve) e quella sezione vga, dopo di che dai uno sguardo ai log di X per vedere se trova qualche modalità video che gli aggrada. Nel caso commenta le opzioni di sincronia della sezione monitor se non è un crt.

Altrimenti devi crearti delle modeline ad hoc nella sezione monitor.

----------

## Luc484

Oh che bello! Adesso non mi parte più in nessun caso... Ho provato ad annullare le modifiche ma non cambia nulla, forse qualche aggiornamento ha fatto danni, prima ho fatto un grosso aggiornamento che erano parecchie settimane che non facevo. Dopo che eseguo startx non vedo alcun errore, vedo semplicemente:

```
Waiting for X server to shutdown (**) RADEON(0): RADEONCloseScreen
```

ed altre indicazioni che però non sono errori per la verità. Ho guardato in /var/log/messages dopo aver avviato syslog-ng ma non vedo alcun messaggio relativo a xorg, c'è qualche altro file di log per caso che possa aiutarmi? Lo stesso con i consigli che mi hai dato. Qualsiasi consiglio lo apprezzo ancora di più perché adesso non parte proprio più nulla   :Smile:  . Grazie mille!

----------

## djinnZ

I log di X sono in /var/log/Xorg.0.log in genere. Alcune domande: spero che non hai ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" o simili in make.conf, VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" invece c'èe etc; hai lanciato un revdep-rebuild?

Non è che sei nelle angosce dell'aggiornamnto di ext2libs/com_err/ss?

----------

## Luc484

Oh, ok, eccoli allora, però non vedo errori (EE) a parte AIGLX, purtroppo non posso postarlo perché forse è troppo lungo.

Per il resto si, ho tutto ~x86 ed ho VIDEO_CARDS="radeon". Ho lanciato revdep-rebuild proprio dopo il grosso aggiornamento che ho fatto, quindi poche ore fa. L'ho rifatto ora comunque per sicurezza ed è tutto ok. Devo ammettere che non so proprio cosa siano ext2libs/com_err/ss per cui non so bene come siano messi i miei... Il log sopra è con la versione 6.6.3 di xf86-video-ati che non mi ha mai dato problemi. Tutte le successive mi davano l'errore del primo post.

Ti ringrazio sempre per l'aiuto!

EDIT: Oh, curioso... da root parte KDE...

----------

## djinnZ

Ecco il problema.

gentoo non è debian, non è ubuntu, non è slackware, è gentoo. L'intero sistema ~arch è una cosa stupida ed inutile e porta strani problemi di questo genere.

Se ti servono dei pacchetti instabili usi /etc/portage/package.keywords, se devi verificare le dipendenze (cosa che fanno i devel ed i tester), usi ACCEPT_ARCH.

In una distribuzione binaria se usi un pacchetto instabile, per problemi di dipendenza, avrai meno problemi se usi l'intero albero delle deipendenze instabili, in una distribuzione from scratch è solo un modo per farsi del male.

Vista la notevole distanza tra l'assetto del mio sistema (uso il profilo hardened che è ancora più "arretrato") ed il tuo non ti potrò mai essere d'aiuto efficacemente.

Verifica che l'utente normale appartenga a tutti i gruppi necessari se X parte solo da root.

Tanto per curiosità, dove hai preso questa idea?

----------

## Luc484

Ho capito... è che non posso nemmeno tornare indietro a x86 purtroppo. L'idea di cosa? Di mettere tutto testing? E' dovuta al semplice fatto che dopo 5 anni mi ero rotto di continuare ad aggiungere ogni volta pacchetti testing al mio enorme package.keywords. Ormai era quasi tutto in testing con gli anni a forza di aggiungere.

Si, da root funziona tutto ottimamente a dire la verità... da utente non funziona e non dà alcun errore. I gruppi mi pare che siano quelli che sono sempre stati, non mi pare di vedere differenze:

```
luca@cluca ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom cdrw users ftp etta roby
```

C'è qualche cosa di specifico che va aggiunto per avere i permessi per eseguire X? Sulla guida non vedo nulla...

----------

## viralex

strano io sono in ~ e mi vanno gli xf86-video-ati :/

prova a partire da un X -configure vergine, nel kernel hai toccato qualcosa al supporto ati?

----------

## Luc484

No, il mio kernel è ancora il 2.6.25-gentoo, più toccato nulla da quanto l'ho installato. Comunque suppongo che se fosse un problema di kernel non potrei avviare X nemmeno da root. Il fatto è che qui mi sa che ho due problemi diversi, uno è il primo dovuto ai nuovi driver, che comunque ora non sono installati, ed uno per colpa del quale invece non riesco ad eseguire X da utente. Ho appena provato a costruire un nuovo xorg.conf tramite X -configure. Funziona perfettamente ma solo da root, l'utente continua a non poter avviare X. Ho trovato nel forum un posto che sembrava lo stesso problema, ma la soluzione di aggiungere l'utente al gruppo video non ha funzionato qui. Altre idee?

EDIT: Il problema è stato risolto aggiornando tutto all'ultima versione ~x86, ricompilando tutti i drivers e ricostruendo da capo xorg.conf. Ora tutto funziona alla perfezione pare! Grazie mille a tutti!

----------

